# Chrome Strato Flyer



## schwinnbikebobb (May 17, 2012)

I'm a Schwinn guy but saw this on the local CL and was interested with it being chrome. Seller was a collector so no $10 yard sale story here. Doing research and looking at the tank decal it appears to be a Strato Flyer. Searched pics for hours but did not find another exactly like it. Anybody have one?  Is chrome/black uncommon?   Does anyone make repop decals for it?  Also does anyone have close up pics of the decals? So I can look into getting them done. Looks like the chainguard just says Western Flyer.  Any and all info appreciated.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

*MOW / 1963 Strao Flyer*

How much is he asking?
Get it and I'll trade you my new acquisition a schwinn coasting auto trani 3 spd.

Black is not uncommon but you dont see many in the chrome frame.
Its missing the rear can tailight. Very hard to find complete. It mounts under the rack and the lens screws on from the top.
The western flyer "spaceliner" style bikes dont pop up often.
This is a MOW prefix which is a '63 model

Id say $225 is max i'd offer because there is no indication the tanklight works....does it?. And the search for the tailight is a chore.
PM me and I'll get you a mwnbers name that makes replacement decals if you get the bike....unless you want to trade once you get, I'd love to have it.

If this was a 9-10 on the 10 scale ......full retail could bring $300-350

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 4, 2012)

Finished the Strato Flyer up.   Was a chore to strip the clearcoat off but it was worth it. The bike was missing the horn when I got it but I modified a Schwinn unit to work. Beeping away nicely now!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet...still not.interested in a.trade?
If not I understand.
Shes.worth full retail now and I wouldnt trade it either.

That clearcoat is a painstaking chore for.sure. but worth the effort.
He looks.great!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

